# Simple deer steaks



## 73saint (Sep 13, 2018)

been going through the freezer, cooking a lot of venison as the season is right around the corner.  So, it’s out with the old, in with the new. 

Made a couple of batches of sausage, and had about 1/2 of a backstrap and two deer sirloin steaks just sitting in the fridge last night.  There wasn’t much around, but I cut the strap into steak sized portions, and marinated all the meat in worchestishire, salt, pepper & garlic powder.  Let that sit for an hour or so and then wrapped the steaks in bacon.  






 I didn’t even tenderize the meat.  Just wanted to get them seared well on charcoal and cook the bacon as best as possible.  Goal was rare to mid rare but I wasn’t even using a thermo.  Too busy swatting mosquitos. 









They were all different sizes and thicknesses, which isn’t very conducive  for even cooking, but I didn’t really care. Just did my best and rolled with it.  













Ok so maybe not restaurant quality, but anyone who thinks wild game, straight off the bone, right on the grill isn’t delicious....well they are just plain wrong!

The deer steaks were great, and the medium rare to rare ones, were as tender as beef.  It’s just once you lose that pink, they really start to toughen up.   

Can’t wait for tonight’s leftovers!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice Job, 73 !!:)
All Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Sep 13, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, 73 !!:)
> All Looks Mighty Tasty!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you, Bear!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 13, 2018)

73S, looks scrumptious!, I have a few backstraps wrapped in bacon on the grill right now . Yours looks great!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 13, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> 73S, looks scrumptious!, I have a few backstraps wrapped in bacon on the grill right now . Yours looks great!


Smart minds think alike;-)


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2018)

I have some in the freezer. Can't get them thawed in time for tonight

They look great


----------



## motocrash (Sep 13, 2018)

Those turned out good man.As you know,you have to be on point even when they're all the same thickness to cook'em med to med rare.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 14, 2018)

They look delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 14, 2018)

Very tasty looking.  Archery opens here tomorrow!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Very tasty looking.  Archery opens here tomorrow!


I just got back from the ortho dr..., found out I have a torn bicep.  My archery season may be over before it even starts.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 14, 2018)

Dang man you didn't ring the dinner bell?? How come I would have shared with you. Looks great as said before anything cooked with bacon is good.  :eek:

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Sep 14, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They look delicious!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Thanks Al!


HalfSmoked said:


> Dang man you didn't ring the dinner bell?? How come I would have shared with you. Looks great as said before anything cooked with bacon is good.  :eek:
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren!  Next time I will ring it a little louder for you!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 14, 2018)

73saint said:


> My archery season may be over before it even starts.



There is a lesson to learn there...never go to a doctor until season is over.

That sucks!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 14, 2018)

73saint said:


> Thanks Al!
> 
> Thanks Warren!  Next time I will ring it a little louder for you!



Could we get some of those Gulf shrimp to go with it???

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> There is a lesson to learn there...never go to a doctor until season is over.
> 
> That sucks!


That is so true.  Kicking myself now.  What’s worse is I feel fine and I just put about 6 arrows in the bullseye at 40yrds.  I can climb a tree, draw my bow.  May be a little weaker and my bicep is ugly but what’s the big deal right???


----------



## 73saint (Sep 14, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Could we get some of those Gulf shrimp to go with it???
> 
> Warren


Haha!  Heck yeah man I love them there gulf shrimp!  You got it!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2018)

73saint said:


> Haha!  Heck yeah man I love them there gulf shrimp!  You got it!!



Could be the BP marinade?

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Sep 14, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Could be the BP marinade?
> 
> Bear


Oh now Bear, that’s just wrong!  Lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2018)

Those steaks look mighty good. Nice Job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2018)

Very nice venison steaks, nice cook 73S.
Med rare for me please.
*Like!*

I've one more vacbag of steaks and a few stew meats left from last season, gonna have to knock a few more tails into the mud this year.


----------

